# IP Discussion



## Caramia (5/10/18)

Andre said:


> Absolutely!


Sounds good! If only I were still on the Sirs' list and not blocked...
But I shall find some elsewhere

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (5/10/18)

Caramia said:


> Sounds good! If only I were still on the Sirs' list and not blocked...
> But I shall find some elsewhere


@Caramia check Voodoo Vapour (best price) and Vapers Corner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/18)

Caramia said:


> Sounds good! If only I were still on the Sirs' list and not blocked...
> But I shall find some elsewhere


how did that happen?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (5/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> how did that happen?



I wana know too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (5/10/18)

jm10 said:


> I wana know to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too* I'm correcting you before our resident grammar natzi @craigb sees this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (5/10/18)

Christos said:


> Too* I'm correcting you before our resident grammar natzi @craigb sees this.


*nazi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## lesvaches (5/10/18)

craigb said:


> *nazi


*national socialist (nazi is slang)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (5/10/18)

Christos said:


> Too* I'm correcting you before our resident grammar NATZI @craigb sees this.



Yeah my english has taken a nose dive over the past few years. 

Also never new about grammer Natzi‍

Grammar Natzi
An extreme troll. Not to be confused with Grammar Nazis. They misspell their names to lure in victims, then unleash a wolfaboo tantrum of trolling. Grammar Natzis, unlike Grammar Nazis, should be avoided.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (5/10/18)

craigb said:


> *nazi


Just checking you are still awake

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (5/10/18)

jm10 said:


> Yeah my english has taken a nose dive over the past few years.
> 
> Also never new about grammer Natzi‍
> 
> ...


Although I think you missed this @craigb...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (5/10/18)

@Caramia Hi Its Craig owner of Sir Vape. would you be so kind as to elaborate about the *list* as we have only ever banned one person from our online store and would love to know what this list is about. 

Regards
BigGuy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (5/10/18)

BigGuy said:


> @Caramia Hi Its Craig owner of Sir Vape. would you be so kind as to elaborate about the *list* as we have only ever banned one person from our online store and would love to know what this list is about.
> 
> Regards
> BigGuy




@BigGuy Im willing to go on any list to get my hands on Jekyll and Hyde


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (5/10/18)

Not a ban. This is a false positive being registered on the anti-spam software in the cloud services

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (5/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Not a ban. This is a false positive being registered on the anti-spam software in the cloud services
> 
> View attachment 147352


This is quite a nice term. I get a false positive everytime my wife see a courier company

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Daniel (5/10/18)

Petrus said:


> This is quite a nice term. I get a false positive everytime my wife see a courier company


careful you might end up on her blacklist....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (5/10/18)

And obviously with that ip address, it may have been blacklisted on a spam registry with an high report count and then given to you without doing their homework. I was pissed when our isp put us on an ip that was known for spammers and etc... One website i couldn't access was bec their hosting isp banned that ip. 

Now that issue has been resolved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Not a ban. This is a false positive being registered on the anti-spam software in the cloud services
> 
> View attachment 147352


so nice having your expertise around

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/18)

BigGuy said:


> @Caramia Hi Its Craig owner of Sir Vape. would you be so kind as to elaborate about the *list* as we have only ever banned one person from our online store and would love to know what this list is about.
> 
> Regards
> BigGuy


it wasn't me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> so nice having your expertise around


Are you being sarcastic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Are you being sarcastic?


Trust me. if you have to ask i am definitely not being sarcastic


----------



## RainstormZA (5/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Trust me. if you have to ask i am definitely not being sarcastic


Ok I wasn't sure. Thank you for the compliment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok I wasn't sure. Thank you for the compliment


gave you a winner rating.... would be silly to combine it with sarcasm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (5/10/18)

On a more serious note @Caramia i would double check your pc/laptop for viruses etc not to cause panic but just check it out you have my Nr.....

Or it could be your service provider was blacklisted at that time..... Try sending a test email to the same email addys again?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/10/18)

@Caramia send me a email and I'll generate some info from your ip address. I'll pm you my mail address


----------



## RainstormZA (5/10/18)

My mom had the same issue with her mail too - Gmail kept locking her out because she is using an IP address from Holland and sometimes from Singapore. The laptop is from the UK. Obviously something not lekker going on because of the wrong locations with certain IP addresses...


----------



## Daniel (5/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Caramia send me a email and I'll generate some info from your ip address. I'll pm you my mail address


*sent and *an sorry grammar nazi....
Seems to have been an ID ten T error...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (5/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> My mom had the same issue with her mail too - Gmail kept locking her out because she is using an IP address from Holland and sometimes from Singapore. The laptop is from the UK. Obviously something not lekker going on because of the wrong locations with certain IP addresses...


VPN service maybe?


----------



## RainstormZA (5/10/18)

Daniel said:


> *sent and *an sorry grammar nazi....
> Seems to have been an ID ten T error...


Bwhahahahaha


----------



## RainstormZA (5/10/18)

Daniel said:


> VPN service maybe?


I doubt it. Vpn is fixed locally wherever you are. Proxies might do that. 

But I need to investigate further


----------



## Daniel (5/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I doubt it. Vpn is fixed locally wherever you are. Proxies might do that.
> 
> But I need to investigate further


Beg to differ that's the whole idea behind a VPN hide your real location....

Proxy only comes into play if you are browsing.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Beg to differ that's the whole idea behind a VPN hide your real location....
> 
> Proxy only comes into play if you are browsing.


A virtual private network is a tunnel ssh encrypted connection for enterprise network users who are travelling,out of the office or work from home. 

Thats the purpose of a vpn. I've used them.


----------



## Daniel (5/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> A virtual private network is a tunnel ssh encrypted connection for enterprise network users who are travelling,out of the office or work from home.
> 
> Thats the purpose of a vpn. I've used them.


Ok bud I'm from Austria....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (5/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Ok bud I'm from Austria....


 now from Belgium...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (5/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Ok bud I'm from Austria....



A VPN, or virtual private network, creates a connection between your computer and one of our many servers, which are located around the world. You are able to hide your IP address and your actual location, displaying instead one of many IP addresses and a virtual location of anywhere that a server is located. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (5/10/18)

Daniel said:


> now from Belgium...



No your in Istanbul I’m staring at you through your window.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Ok bud I'm from Austria....



*shrugs* lets take this over to the anti-derail thread over there......


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/18)

Cleaning the Vape mail thread....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/10/18)

@Caramia Have u tried a different email address ? Like a Gmail address ? Looks like the IP on your email server is blocked, change to a different email service provider and that should resolve this sirvape related issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cleaning the Vape mail thread....


Thanks @Rob Fisher

What @Faiyaz Cheulkar said - solution is to get Gmail - hassle-free and doesn't cost you anything plus with a Gmail account, you have access to Google apps on the go. I use them a lot.

It's only hassle free if you keep it simple, unlike my mom who makes it complicated. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/10/18)

Petrus said:


> This is quite a nice term. I get a false positive everytime my wife see a courier company






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy (6/10/18)

@Caramia your best bet is to email me on craig@sirvape.co.za or through our messenger app on facebook or just simply dial 0827745850 . Sorry that you felt you were treated badly of that you were on some list i can guarantee you that we love everyone well maybe not everyone lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/10/18)

@Caramia try signing up with Gmail and see if the message goes through. If it works, then we know where the problem lies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (6/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Caramia try signing up with Gmail and see if the message goes through. If it works, then we know where the problem lies.



Best advice, simple and easy way to work out what the problem is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/10/18)

jm10 said:


> Best advice, simple and easy way to work out what the problem is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just emailed sir from my Gmail account. No issues from his side - everything seems in order. 

I think Caramia needs to fire her email provider and go over to Gmail.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (6/10/18)

Thanks for the advice and your time trying to solve "the problem" guys. 
This is the only bounce-back from a vendor I have had to date.

I shall use my iCloud account rather in future @BigGuy - and I still have have the Double Barrel issue. 
I have opened it up: the negative wire has come loose and the positive was not insulated enough on the atty's 510, so it shorted out when the spring is compressed.

Have a good one guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

